# Coolermaster liquid lite  120mm / Frage zur Installation



## elementz (22. Februar 2020)

hey

habe die AIO damals gebraucht gekauft und sehe gerade dass im Lieferumfang 2 Lüfter für einen push and Pull Betrieb normalerweise liegen.

Nun wollte ich einen noch hinter den Radiator montieren.
Habe aber kein y Kabel für den Lüfter ebenfalls an CPU Fan zu montieren.
Kann man den hinteren Lüfter einfach über cha Fan laufen lassen?

Oder sollten diese in etwa gleich schnell drehen?


----------

